# Puppy markings



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey guys... Just wanted to throw this in the air, are there are any markings on a GS puppy that show his/her purity as a breed. For example white horizontal chest markings, white belly or ears standing up (at least momentarily) at eight weeks etc....


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

GSDs come in a variety of colors, markings, etc... There is no particular set of colorations that says "this is purebred". Those experienced in the breed though can usually make very accurate assessments of whether a pup/dog is purebred based on color, structure, ear set, coat, and such.

If you have a particular puppy in mind that you are questioning, post a picture and lots of people here can give you a good idea on whether it is purebred or not.


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Chris... I have posted a few pics in general puppy stuff under "Duke Is he a pure bred??"


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Some also change colors as they grow. You'd never know Nissa was pretty much all fluffy blonde when she was a pup.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

your puppy is very cute









mikko had very similar markings as a puppy, you can't see from this pic, but he had the chest markings as well, which he still has, but is more tan now:

then:










now:










you can see his chest markings there.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Ohhh, Mikko is gorgeous!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is an an example,

Jesse at 8 weeks:



Now at a year old:


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Jesse is a handsome boy too


----------



## tre_ (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, Mikko is beautiful!









My girl was basically all black with some brown markings when I got her at 11 weeks (  Seen here  ). Now that I've had her for a little over a month she's been getting some white hair... particularly on her upper chest/throat area, around her neck scruff and shoulders... Is this common among other GSD's? My previous shep was the typical black/brown and only got some white after he was older. I saw both of Sariah's parents - the father being a very large black shep and the mom was black/brown with some white - which i contributed to her being older..(?)... they both looked purebred to me but I'm no expert so I could have been mistaken. 

Any thoughts? I haven't see many GSDs that are 'tri color'..

I'll try to get some recent photos to help explain...


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

If im not mistaken some GSD puppies are born with white on their chest/paws and i think it can show up on their tails too. I think can happen with any line as long as the parents carry the gene for it.


----------



## DukesMyDog (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow... Jesse and Mikko are Duke's long lost siblings it seems... check out his pics in This post... They are both great looking dogs.


----------

